# Ufc 68!



## Odin (Feb 13, 2007)

Here is the card for UFC 68, its good to see Sobral back on there, i havent seen him fight since Chuck i was wondering what happened to the poor guy

Its interesting to see thatn Franklin will be fighting Jason Macdonald...I've said on previous threads that Jason macdonald is a very talented fighter it should be good to see what he has against a former champ.....my prediction?, he'll do fine as long as he takes it to ground.

The main card being Randy vs Timmy....hmm i dont know about this one, I'm still thinking Randy should have stayed in retirement, I would liek to see him win but im not too sure i could stomach Cro cop fighting Randy..i have far to myuch respect to watch randy get beaten like cro cop would beat him.


Main Card Bouts

Heavyweight championship bout: Tim Sylvia vs. Randy Couture[1]
Middleweight bout: Rich Franklin vs. Jason MacDonald[2]
Light Heavyweight bout: Jason Lambert vs. Renato Sobral[3]
Welterweight bout: Chris Lytle vs. Matt Hughes[3]
Middleweight bout: Martin Kampmann vs. Drew McFedries[3]
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/
*[edit] Preliminary Card Bouts*


Light Heavyweight bout: Rex Holman vs. Matt Hamill [3]
Welterweight bout: Jon Fitch vs. Luigi Fioravanti [3]
Lightweight bout: Gleison Tibau vs. Jason Dent [3]
Lightweight bout: Jason Gilliam vs. Jamie Varner [3]


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 13, 2007)

Randy has a shot at taking Tim out, but if he does, then Crocop gets a title shot, that would be one I don't think he'd be able to win.

But one of the things I've always liked about Randy was that he took tough fights, he's 14-8.  Just looking at the numbers that's not very impressive.  But he's never been one to take a easy fight.


----------



## Odin (Feb 13, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Randy has a shot at taking Tim out, but if he does, then Crocop gets a title shot, that would be one I don't think he'd be able to win.
> 
> But one of the things I've always liked about Randy was that he took tough fights, he's 14-8. Just looking at the numbers that's not very impressive. But he's never been one to take a easy fight.


 
True, he has to relise he's not a young guy any more though...i dont like Tim Slyvia since i find him a boring fighter but that doesnt make him a bad fighter, its method has shown time and time again to work..jab jab sprawl jab jab sprawl...we're see what coulture brings to the table..


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Feb 13, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Randy has a shot at taking Tim out, but if he does, then Crocop gets a title shot, that would be one I don't think he'd be able to win.
> 
> But one of the things I've always liked about Randy was that he took tough fights, he's 14-8. Just looking at the numbers that's not very impressive. But he's never been one to take a easy fight.


 
I hope Randy wins.  I hate Tim Sylvia because he doesn't really try to win a fight.  He just tries to not lose a fight and it just gets boring after a while.  If Randy wins, I think CroCop should fight Tim Sylvia first and then get a title shot.  That's just me though...

The card looks good though!  I can't wait to see Babalu fight again.


----------



## zDom (Feb 13, 2007)

Does Randy have to fight again if he beats Tim? Or can he retire immediately after taking the title?

I respect the guy (one of the classiest in the sport, IMO!) and he is a great fighter, but at, what, 43? he really shouldn't be putting his body through that kind of punishment.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Feb 13, 2007)

zDom said:


> Does Randy have to fight again if he beats Tim? Or can he retire immediately after taking the title?
> 
> I respect the guy (one of the classiest in the sport, IMO!) and he is a great fighter, but at, what, 43? he really shouldn't be putting his body through that kind of punishment.


 
Yes he does.  He has a 4 fight contract deal.  Here's the site:

http://www.randycouture.tv/


----------



## Odin (Feb 14, 2007)

Gufbal1982 said:


> Yes he does. He has a 4 fight contract deal. Here's the site:
> 
> http://www.randycouture.tv/


 

Is that four fights regardless of the Championship bout outcome??


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Feb 14, 2007)

Odin said:


> Is that four fights regardless of the Championship bout outcome??



I think it is...I will check though to make sure.


----------

